# Marietta Bon Fire Gathering Wednesday 12/22/10



## Al33 (Dec 17, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!

I am inviting all of you over for the holidays for some social time around the fire barrel and some grilled treats and/or some other hot dish to partake of. Starts anytime Wednesday afternoon you want to get here but no later than dark-thirty. This date “may” be adjusted to avoid in climate weather. 
Y’all come and bring a favorite dish to share if you can but that’s not a requirement. Y'all know what to do.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 17, 2010)

I should be there. Cant wait Al!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Dec 17, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 17, 2010)

Sounds Great Al. Looking forward to it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 17, 2010)

Yippee...I'm off all next week!        I hope to make it!


----------



## germag (Dec 17, 2010)

I think I can make it!


----------



## Greg Tench (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Al my friend !!! I would love to make it but due to other circumstances wont be able. Sounds like a great time !!!


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 17, 2010)

Fire it up...see y'all then


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 17, 2010)

Do you have enough wood or does John need to bring a few doors?


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 18, 2010)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 18, 2010)

Wish i could make it, but i cant!  

Gonna be out of town for 7 days starting tomorrow.  Hope yall have a good time, we always do!


----------



## Buck (Dec 19, 2010)

Good chance I can make it.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm going to try and remember.. Yipee!!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 19, 2010)

I am gonna try and make it, my girlfriend and I have a friend coming back to the states from Afghanistan for leave for the holiday and we may be going out that night to celebrate, so I am not sure yet.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 20, 2010)

Should be able to get by there for a bit!


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Dec 20, 2010)

I might actually be able to make this one.


----------



## Brassman (Dec 20, 2010)

Will not be able to make it.  Best wishes to all & Merry Christmas!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 21, 2010)

Awww yeah!


----------



## Buck (Dec 21, 2010)

Who's bringing the pink elephant this time?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Awww yeah!


Don't forget my favorite Christmas Picture!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like it is going to be a perfect night for this shindig so lets make it happen.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 22, 2010)

DRB1313 said:


> I'm going to try and remember.. Yipee!!



Reminder!


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you still have that grill, Al?  Got some stuff for it if you do and I could get over there quicker than cookin it at home.  Lookin forward to it


----------



## DeltaHalo (Dec 22, 2010)

We are gonna try, but not looking good at the present. Will have to see how my day pans out...


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 22, 2010)

DRB1313 said:


> I'm going to try and remember.. Yipee!!





The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Reminder!



One more 




DeltaHalo said:


> We are gonna try, but not looking good at the present. Will have to see how my day pans out...



How's it panning?


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 22, 2010)

Wish I could make it, but stuck at the firehouse tonight.  You did permit that bonfire didn't you Mr.?


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 22, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Reminder!



Thanks! I will see Ya there!


----------



## germag (Dec 22, 2010)

Well...I have to miss another one. A dear friend passed away at the age of 44....that sort of alters my plans. 

We'll catch you all next time. Enjoy and have a Merry (and safe) Christmas.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 22, 2010)

Glad to see everyone that was there and really missed those that weren't.  Al, thanks for your hospitality as always 

Yall have a Merry Christmas


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you Al.

The company was excellent and darn good looking.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 23, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Looks like it is going to be a perfect night for this shindig so lets make it happen.



And it was indeed!       Enjoyed everything that was cooked, raw and otherwise.      Hope everyone enjoys dessert...apple pie ala ball jar!    Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 23, 2010)

Truly was a great evening.  Good times and even better company.  Thanks Al.  Looking forward to next time.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks fer having us Al! 

Im gon tear into that apple pie very soon!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 23, 2010)

Great time as always. Thanks for having us Al, and thank you  Jeff for helping me get the recurve tuned up and shooting well.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you Al, you are a wonderful host!

Good to see everybody.

Merry Christmas Ya'll!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 23, 2010)

germag said:


> Well...I have to miss another one. A dear friend passed away at the age of 44....that sort of alters my plans.
> 
> We'll catch you all next time. Enjoy and have a Merry (and safe) Christmas.



Wow, so young. Sorry you lost your friend Gerald.

Yes dear friends, it was a wonderful night for sure. Enjoyed so much everyone's company. Mike and Dan, the two gents who showed up to look at a couple of projects for me were more than impressed by all of you. Dan complimented you all on what a wonderful group of friends I had and of course I told him that just about all of my circle of friends are from Woody's.

Thanks to all who brought something to share and to Necedah for the beautiful hand made knife with sheath. Dave took a piece of the leftover Osage wood I made my self bow from and made me a knife.

I just now got a too large of a monitor hooked up but at least i can get on here again thanks to my friend Ted. 

I hope all of you have a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!! Mine has been awesome because of you.


----------



## Citiboy287 (Dec 23, 2010)

sorry I missed this sounds like a fun thing to do A friend of mine in SC collects all the discarded Xmas trees from HD ect and burns then on Jan 1  in his lot lots of Hotdogs  Homemade wine and local fire trucks


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 23, 2010)

germag said:


> Well...I have to miss another one. A dear friend passed away at the age of 44....that sort of alters my plans.
> 
> We'll catch you all next time. Enjoy and have a Merry (and safe) Christmas.


Sorry to hear about your friend!!

One of these day's I will get to meet you!!



boneboy96 said:


> And it was indeed!       Enjoyed everything that was cooked, raw and otherwise.      Hope everyone enjoys dessert...apple pie ala ball jar!    Merry Christmas everyone.


Wish you could have seen Elaine's eyes light up when she took a sip from that Ball jar!!



Al33 said:


> Yes dear friends, it was a wonderful night for sure. Enjoyed so much everyone's company. Mike and Dan, the two gents who showed up to look at a couple of projects for me were more than impressed by all of you. Dan complimented you all on what a wonderful group of friends I had and of course I told him that just about all of my circle of friends are from Woody's.
> 
> Thanks to all who brought something to share and to Necedah for the beautiful hand made knife with sheath. Dave took a piece of the leftover Osage wood I made my self bow from and made me a knife.
> 
> ...


Thanks for hosting Al!!.... It was good sharing a warm fire, and good food with all that attended!!........ And a merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## germag (Dec 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend!!
> 
> One of these day's I will get to meet you!!



I'm looking forward to it! I've made several friends from the GON forum....you can never have too many of those!

I've made it to Al's shindig once, and I've made it to 4 or 5 of the "monthly dinners"....it's always a blast. Great food, great company....

...but this year has proven to be a little tough in places. I've had to cancel out a few times. Once while my wife was fighting cancer (and I was a nervous wreck and probably not much company anyway), a couple of times because of work, and now once because of the death of a friend. 


Anyway, I'm hoping things ease up a bit for next year and I can make a few more of these get-togethers....as long as Al doesn't give up on me and quit inviting me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 23, 2010)

germag said:


> I'm looking forward to it! I've made several friends from the GON forum....you can never have too many of those!
> 
> I've made it to Al's shindig once, and I've made it to 4 or 5 of the "monthly dinners"....it's always a blast. Great food, great company....
> 
> ...


Don't sweat it!!.........I understand that all can not be made!!............I've made a few of the monthly dinners, and a couple of times at Al's........It's a two hour drive for me!!.............But when I can make one of those get together's work for me I will be there!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 26, 2010)

I got to work that night. Mabe later though.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds like like it was a lot of fun.  I hate I missed it, but ended up having to work late.


----------

